# Moroccan Fried Goat Cheese Cigars



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 16, 2012)

When the Ottoman Turks occupied Morocco, one of their gastronomic delicacies was Warka, a thin semolina pancake crêpe. Merging of ingredients through time, Moroccans who prepare a savoury or sweet pastry called Briouats, rolled up like a cigar developed and have become a well known Meze or Appetiser. These are commonly dipped in Harissa, a spicy tomato and cayenne based hot salsa or coulis. 

Recipe for 24 Fried Goat Cheese Cigars 

9 ounces soft French goat cheese Montrachet or similar crumbled

1/ 2 cup chopped fresh parsley

1 large egg

1 1/2 tblsps minced garlic

1 1/2 tbslps of Smoked Paprika 

1/2 teaspoon salt 

1/2 tsp black pepper

24 Wonton Wrappers 

Extra Virgin Olive Oil 

1 egg beaten 

1) Mix the first 7 ingredients in medium size bowl
2) place 1 wonton wrapper on a butcher block
3) spoon a tblsp of filling in a thin strip across one wonton
4) Leave one quarter inch border on the sides
5) fold the sides in, and then roll up and leave an eighth of an inch border on all sides
6) brush the borders with the beaten egg and repeat with all the wontons and the filling
7) pour olive oil in a sauté pan over medium high heat, and fry the wonton cigars until deep golden and turn only once.
8) transfer to paper towelling and let drain 
9) serve hot with Harissa salsa or coulis

HOT SAUCE HARISSA

1 cup chopped fresh cilantro or coriander
1 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/ 4 cup chopped fresh cayenne chili pepper
1/8 to 1/4 cup water  
1/4 cup olive oil   
1 1/2 tsps garlic minced 
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground blk pepper
1 tsp cumin ground 
1 tomato seeded and peeled 

Combine all the herbs and seasonings in a food processor 
and blend, leaving it slightly coarse and thick

Refrigerate for an hour and let stand at room temperature before using 

Serve with a cold Rosé Sparkling Wine or Prosecco Sparkling Wine


----------

